# Anyone going to tuckermans on 6/20?



## jmurray23 (Jun 16, 2015)

Saw some good reports and pictures of enough snow to ski on at tuckermans, the upper chutes are empty but there is still snow to play with, anyone planning to make an appearance, I'm considering driving up from jersey but have never been there and don't know much about the place so I'd rather not approach it alone


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## jmurray23 (Jun 16, 2015)

this was a picture I saw from last Sunday 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JimG. (Jun 18, 2015)

That looks like it would be worth the trip. 

If the weather is good it's a great hike even without skiing.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Jun 23, 2015)

Another year missed.... this is not cool...

NEXT YEAR!!!!!


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 23, 2015)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Another year missed.... this is not cool...
> 
> NEXT YEAR!!!!!



Put it on your calendar now for next year.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 29, 2015)

Looking at Thursday for July  east coast turns. It looked good on the cam Sat night, but there's been a lot of rain since. Hoping for patches of 100 yards or so. Probably will be a bit shorter than that. Cam should be visible by tomorrow to confirm if its a go!


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 29, 2015)

:flag::flag::flag::flag::flag::flag: Looking for a bowing emodicon but cant find one !





chuckstah said:


> Looking at Thursday for July  east coast turns. It looked good on the cam Sat night, but there's been a lot of rain since. Hoping for patches of 100 yards or so. Probably will be a bit shorter than that. Cam should be visible by tomorrow to confirm if its a go!


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 29, 2015)

I'll post a pic or two if it goes down. My legs already hurt thinking of the down hike!


----------



## dlague (Jun 30, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> Looking at Thursday for July  east coast turns. It looked good on the cam Sat night, but there's been a lot of rain since. Hoping for patches of 100 yards or so. Probably will be a bit shorter than that. Cam should be visible by tomorrow to confirm if its a go!



OK that is too much effort for the little vert you might get.  I am not really seeing much at all.


----------



## chuckstah (Jun 30, 2015)

You are correct. The effort is greater than the reward, but it is fun anyway. Skied it July 5th last year, and there is definitely more snow this year. Any summer turns are good ones.


----------



## Not Sure (Jun 30, 2015)

chuckstah said:


> You are correct. The effort is greater than the reward, but it is fun anyway. Skied it July 5th last year, and there is definitely more snow this year. Any summer turns are good ones.



"A" for effort! , if I was 20yrs younger I would definitely do it once just for the experience


----------



## jrd100 (Jul 4, 2015)

I hiked up there this afternoon and folks were skiing lower sluice. A lot of coverage for this time of year, really impressive! To the skiers up at the ravine today, way to keep the stoke alive!!!!! :grin:


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 5, 2015)

From Friday. Snow was deep, but very dirt covered.


----------



## chuckstah (Jul 5, 2015)

Try the pic again...dirty snow!


----------



## bigbog (Jul 16, 2015)

really nice pics....ditto on relighting the stoke.


----------

